# [GRUB][FRAMEBUFFER] Problème avec MTRR (type missmatch ...)

## Xarik

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'utiliser le framebuffer, pour ce faire j'ai suivi les tutos suivants:

- http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

- http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MTRR

J'utilise uvesafb, donc dans mon grub.conf j'ai:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60
```

Mais à chaque démarrage j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:

```
mtrr: type mismatch for b0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
```

Pour infos j'utilise Gentoo 12.1 AMD64 avec le dernier kernel du paquet gentoo-sources ( 3.3.8 )

Voila ce que me donne la commande: cat /proc/mtrr:

```
reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg01: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x0af800000 ( 2808MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable

reg03: base=0x0b0000000 ( 2816MB), size=  256MB, count=1: uncachable

reg04: base=0x0ffc00000 ( 4092MB), size=    4MB, count=1: write-protect

reg05: base=0x100000000 ( 4096MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg06: base=0x140000000 ( 5120MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-back

reg07: base=0x14f800000 ( 5368MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable
```

Ma config: (il s'agit d'un PC portable)

Processeur: Intel Core i3-2330M (2.2GHz 3Mo L3)

Mémoire RAM: 4Go DDR3

Chipset graphique: AMD Radeon HD 6650M 1Go VRAM

J'ai essayé de chercher une solution sur le forum et sur google, mais je n'ai rien trouver qui à pu résoudre mon problème malheureusement.

----------

## nox23

salut,

as-tu utilisé genkernel ou as-tu compiler et configurer ton propre noyau ?

----------

## boozo

*** Marqued as dupplicate (otg forum)***

@nox23: Si tu as une piste, jette un oeil... il y a déjà plusieurs tests et informations complémentaires de la part de la comunauté anglophone   :Wink: 

----------

## Xarik

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> as-tu utilisé genkernel ou as-tu compiler et configurer ton propre noyau ?

 

Configurer et compiler moi même

 *boozo wrote:*   

> *** Marqued as dupplicate (otg forum)***

 

Oui j'avais en premier lieu ouvert ce topic dans la section "French" mais n'ayant malheureusement eu aucune réponse j'ai donc ouvert un second topic en anglais.

----------

## nox23

ne fais pas de make mrproper ca suppr ton .config fais un make clean c'est suffisant

il doit te manquer une option dans la config de ton kernel

j'utilise un vanilla-sources je te donne les options dont tu as besoin :

Device drivers

   Console display drivers

-*- VGA text console                                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM                     │ │  

  │ │    (64)    Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)                           │ │  

  │ │    <*> Framebuffer Console support                                  │ │  

[*] Select compiled-in fonts

[*] Sparc console 12x22 font (not supported by all drivers)

choisit la font que tu veux

envoie la sortie de dmesg

ou cherche s'y des infos intéressantes comme chez moi :

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 6144k, total 131072k

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 85x34

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

si tu veux repartir d'un .config correct boot sur le livecd tu fais :

zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/config_kernel

tu mets ce fichier sur une partition accessible depuis ton linux

tu reboot sur ton linux et tu fais

cp /root/config_kernel /usr/src/linux/.config

et tu sures d'installer correctement ton nouveau noyau ?

un uname -a te donnera la date de la compil au besoin utilise genkernel qui est très pratique tu peux modifier ses options dans /etc/genkernel.conf

n'oublie tu pas de monter ta partition boot par hasard ? vérifie

++

----------

## Xarik

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> ne fais pas de make mrproper ca suppr ton .config fais un make clean c'est suffisant

 

Oui je sais que le mrproper supprimer le .config c'est pourquoi j'en avais fait une copie avant de faire un make mrproper.

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device drivers
> 
>    Console display drivers
> ...

 

J'ai bien ces options là dans la config de mon kernel, j'ai même essayer divers options, mais j'ai toujoursl a même erreur avec MTRR au démarraage

 *nox22 wrote:*   

> et tu sures d'installer correctement ton nouveau noyau ?

 

Oui ce n'est pas le premier kernel que je configure

----------

## nox23

essaye avec un autre noyau : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mtrr-type-mismatch-352409/

le 3.2 vanilla-sources par exemple

----------

